# Whats up with my JD?



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

I barely started keeping cichlids this week so I am as new as it gets but this JD has about 10% of the coloration of all these pics of seeing of everyone else's. As you can see in the picture it has only a very small amount of shiny speckling near its cheek. Its also the biggest cichlid in the tank so i figure it should be confident and not stressed. Its only about 2 inches is it too young? Is it a late bloomer? Is it just a dull JD?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

The picture isn't showing.
Has the tank been cycled? If so, how?


----------



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

Sorry about the picture. Well I added a bacteria starter and let it run empty for a week. Then I added 2 beta fish to start eating and pooping in there and make sure I can keep those alive first and after 1 week of that and testing my water daily and seeing stable number within recommended parameters I decided to go buy some cichlids. I have had them almost a week and none have had any problems besides a fish that was killing that i removed from the tank. *** continued to test my water and it all remains good and healthy for the fish. All other fish have vibrant bright colors and look great just this one JD looks extremely dull as far as shiny speckling instead its black stripes are very bold and contrast his other color nicely. In fact it just looks like a dark colored fish with bold black stripes with JD shiny speckling isolated near the cheek.


----------



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

20140816_210553 by payrayking, on Flickr


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The fish is settling in, and has typical coloration.

What are your actual water parameters- ammo, nitrite and nitrate?
Tank dimensions? 
Tankmates?


----------



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

I keep my water at 78 degrees. My PH is between 7.2 and 7.4 Nitrite 0 Ammo 0 nitrate 4 my water is fairly soft but not too soft. My tank is 48x24x13. So far all the fish are very small most are only 1 inch the JD being the exception at 2. I know that when the fish grow this wont work and ill be more experienced and have a larger tank by then but for now these are the tankmates. I have 1 oscar 1 JD 1 firemouth 1 Electric blue JD and a Tiger shovelnose Catfish that only comes out and night and i rarely see. No fish are ever mean or pick on the JD pictured above. I have been doing 30% water change every week.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Is this the same tank that had a N. venustus in it?

The mix is fine for now, but that oscar will grow quickly. The EBJD may not fare well with the others. They are more timid than their natural counterparts, and more prone to stress related illnesses and disease.

Water parameters look fine.


----------



## touchofgenius (Aug 15, 2014)

Yes same tank as venustus it was removed as soon as i got advice on these forums. Ya the venustus was harrassing the EBJD the most and it does hide very often and shy around me. But the firemouth is pretty shy too and it and the EBJD are kinda hanging out together.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Give your fish some time to settle. If the hiding persists, you may need to make a change. As long as the fish are feeding just keep an eye on aggressive behavior as they mature.

Your JD is quite small. Don't expect to see some of the brilliant coloration for awhile.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Um not to be a party pooper but you're aware the tiger shovel nose is 3+ft as an adult and will be well over a ft after just 12months?


----------

